# Gender nub prediction



## 6lilpigs

I wonder if you have heard of this? At around 11-13 weeks, at the bottom end of baby you can notice a little bump. (see pic lol)The bit pointing out at the back of baby is the end of the urethra (pee tube) and apparently if it points straight down its a girl and if it is angled its a boy. It doesn't end up in its final place until 13 weeks so earlier than this might still be out. The split in the middle is known as the fork. Looking at my picture it would suggest that I am having a boy.

It was only that I read sarahkka's post on nub research that I looked into it and found that it is really interesting. They have a whole section devoted to it on another pregnancy website found here https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx if anyones interested. I posted on there under the name sixlilpigs and so far the ladies have all come back with boy, have a look.
 



Attached Files:







Picture 116.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 1,085


----------



## enigma

Interesting, but i cant figure mine out, lol.


----------



## brownhairedmom

I think that looks like a boy. You've seen mine, it doesn't look like that!


----------



## elm

Don't think I can see any nub on my scan pictures... x


----------



## Sarahkka

Uh-oh. What have we started?
The site I read had all these women calling themselves "nub-sessed"! :)
There might be a few of us straining to find nubs on our 12-week scan pics tonight!
I think there was an ultrasound technician running the site that I read, and she would use various sample scan pics to help teach everyone. I didn't have a chance to take a good look at the sight you posted here, but it seems similar. I seem to also recall something about the angle of the nub to the spine being relevant. 
If I was even looking at the nub on my 12-week pics, it was right for me. My nub pointed up and I'm having a boy according to my 20-week scan.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

by the theory i would defiantly say boy for you

i checked my scan and it doesnt have a nub to check :( it was done at exactly 13 weeks here it is can you see anything?
https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a386/o0o_charlie_o0o/DSCF3445.jpg


----------



## BeckyBoo

Can't see anything there nope:(

I can in the first pic, that's really weird lol.

How often is it right then?


----------



## danni2609

i had a look on mine and its straight so might be girl? Will have to see at next scan.


----------



## 6lilpigs

danni2609 said:


> i had a look on mine and its straight so might be girl? Will have to see at next scan.

Any chance of posting yours pic Danni, just to be nosey!

What they say about the angle is if it is parrallel and up to 30degrees to the spine then its a girl and anything over 30 degrees is a boy. There is still time for movement from 12-13 weeks so I think the ladies on the other site the 'nub-sessed' lol say if that at 12 weeks it is still straight down then highly girl or if it has started to move to a degree then they may conclude that it will continue to move and say boy. I'll see if I can borrow a clear boy and girl nub picture from them to show the difference.

They do have thread's on this page with clear boy and girl confirmed nubs. If you have a look through there are some clear ones. I have asked a lady if I can use her pic over here as it is very clear so hopefully if shes gives the ok I can borrow it. In the meantime have a look through and see what you think.
https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/95.aspx


----------



## enigma

What do you recon ladies??? i have no idea.

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn107/dawnsmith123/img001-1.jpg


----------



## brownhairedmom

okay I'm bad at this, but I would say boy enigma.


----------



## 6lilpigs

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> by the theory i would defiantly say boy for you
> 
> i checked my scan and it doesnt have a nub to check :( it was done at exactly 13 weeks here it is can you see anything?
> https://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a386/o0o_charlie_o0o/DSCF3445.jpg

???? I don't know but is that a tiny angled nub pointing away from the curve of the bottom? Anyone else see that?


----------



## enigma

rae05 said:


> okay I'm bad at this, but I would say boy enigma.

Yeah i was thinking boy too, but i cant really tell tbh.
Suppose ill find out soon enough, lol.

EDIT: Ive registered to that site to see what they think, ill get back to you and let you all know.


----------



## 6lilpigs

enigma said:


> What do you recon ladies??? i have no idea.
> 
> https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn107/dawnsmith123/img001-1.jpg

!!!!!!! that looks totally boy doesn't it !! I'll have a look on your post on the other site and see what the experts think lol. I can see this turning into alot of fun, who's first for the title nub-sessed:rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Have you looked through the confirmed boy and girl shots on the other site?


----------



## enigma

Yeah, but i honestly cant see the difference, lol, im totally missing it.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Clear girl nub, check out [email protected]@h picture 2nd one down https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/26427.aspx?PageIndex=5

Boy nub shot, https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/26426.aspx?PageIndex=1 the 1st, 2nd and 5th pictures down are all good boy shots. See if that helps.


----------



## brownhairedmom

Oh wow the girl ones are harder!!


----------



## enigma

Yeah i see it a bit, but there so close in comparison, its really hard to tell.
Im not fussed either way, but i kind of wanted a girl, i think my hubby might talk me out of being sterilised if its a boy, he really wants a girl.
Oh well, at least ive had more experience with boys.


----------



## elm

Can you see what you think of mine please? I've been staring at it trying to work out if I can see a nub or not!!! You're getting me nub hooked!!!! x

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/elm31/STA60262.jpg

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/elm31/STA60265-1-1.jpg


----------



## mummymadness

Iv been reading up on nub .. Iam coming a bit obsessed lol ...

Charlie = I think boy :) .
Elm = Certainly looks like a girl hun :) .


----------



## enigma

I was thinking elms looks like a girl too, its pointing straight out wereas mine was kind of pointing diagonally.


----------



## 6lilpigs

elm said:


> Can you see what you think of mine please? I've been staring at it trying to work out if I can see a nub or not!!! You're getting me nub hooked!!!! x
> 
> https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/elm31/STA60262.jpg
> 
> https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/elm31/STA60265-1-1.jpg

I'd agree with enigma and MM, on pic 2 there are the 2 white lines which are the nub pointing across, especially if you look at the curve of the spine they don't seem to be angled at all! How exciting, will any one be finding out what they are having for sure? I have to say I am convinced I have a boy but i won't be finding out for sure because OH reall doesn't want to so it wouldn't be fair on him.


----------



## 6lilpigs

I was reading through the other site and the ladies over here go with an angle of 10 degrees for the cut off of boy and girl, whether that is the latest findings I'm not sure but one of there ladies is an ultrasound technician so I would guess/hope lol that it is pretty accurate.



I've just read through the technicians opinions on the other site and she has said mine is a tough call but she thinks boy (eek, could still be pink lol) and enigma she has you for a boy aswell. ELM, why don't you pop yours over there and see what they say?


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhh its real exciting . Iam going to ask sonographer if i can get profile view when i get my scan in about 2 weeks , Going to try guess at my own :) .
Elm are u going to find out sex , Will be great to know if we are right , Iam convinced by the nub prediction that is a girl :) . xx .


----------



## enigma

Ill be finding out, so in 6 weeks ill we'll know for definate.
Im pretty convinced though, if i find out its a girl ill be pretty shocked to say the least.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hoping for pink for you Enigma fingers xed.


----------



## elm

I'm hoping to find out at my 20 week scan on 11th September. Will let you all know then! Have joined that other site, going to post now, let you know what they say.

Thanks everyone x

:hug:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Elm, just checked out your answers on the other site and they mainly think boy! even the technician thinks boy lol. Oh well, I suppose we all have a bit more training to do lol. You HAVE to find out and let us know, make sure yourr post your results here first:rofl:


----------



## mummymadness

Iam still gonna stick with my original guess lol .
I know the nub experts say boy ! , But i still think thats a girly nub :) . Ohhh i carnt wait to find out elm lol ... More exciting then my own pregnancy lol . x .


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

awwww i thought from the beginning im having another boy, and seems that the nub says boy to cant wait to find out now lol i stil have over 3 weeks till i know!!


----------



## Meels-Spot

My friend told me about the in gender website and I spent ages studying all the scans on the forum, it's a bit confusing! She thinks I am having a girl, and she was right about 2 other friends that she did nub predictions on. What do you think?

https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b232/Sashamelia/Library-1197.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Ooh a new nub shot lol, I would agree with your friend it does look girlie. Do you see the bottom of your baby. Do you see that the whole bottom of it is shaped like a willy and a sack. Well if the willy shape is flat down it means girl but if the willy shape is angled up it means boy. If you have a look on my pic at the beginning, the willy shape is pointed a bit up so that is meant to be a boy, but we will see lol. Will you be finding out what you are having?


----------



## Meels-Spot

6lilpigs said:


> Ooh a new nub shot lol, I would agree with your friend it does look girlie. Do you see the bottom of your baby. Do you see that the whole bottom of it is shaped like a willy and a sack. Well if the willy shape is flat down it means girl but if the willy shape is angled up it means boy. If you have a look on my pic at the beginning, the willy shape is pointed a bit up so that is meant to be a boy, but we will see lol. Will you be finding out what you are having?

Thanks! I think I might be seeing what you are talking about but I am struggling a bit......... My scan pic is a bit blurry which prob doesn't help though. Yes will find out at the 20 week scan in 5 weeks! I've always thought it was a girl weirdly enough, so if it does turn out to be a boy now I will be surprised lol!


----------



## mummymadness

def looks like a girly nub Meels hun , Theres a slight curl up but not enough to say boy .. I would be 80% inclined to saqy girl :) .
Lilpigs were getting good at this lol , There should be a section on the forum Lillpigs and MM Nub predictions Hahahahahaaa lol . xxx .


----------



## Meels-Spot

Thanks! Well I shall definitely report back here when I've had the 20 week scan and let you know!


----------



## enigma

Do you know, thinking a bit on the rude side, but boys start as they mean to go dont they, what with it pointing up and all :blush: sorry, but its a thought i just had.


----------



## elm

enigma said:


> Do you know, thinking a bit on the rude side, but boys start as they mean to go dont they, what with it pointing up and all :blush: sorry, but its a thought i just had.

:rofl: that is rude!! x

I can't see the nubs still and my nubs not very clear apparently.. 

Thanks again everyone :hugs:


----------



## enigma

I couldent make it out tbh hun.


----------



## 6lilpigs

We need to recruit some good nub shots and post them in our own boys and girls section, hopefully we can find some really obvious ones. Maybe someone a bit more technical than me could put arrows pointing to confirmed nubs (that reads so weird lol) so we know what we are looking for. I can pinch a couple off a different site I found earlier on, I'll be back.

No, I'm rubbish. Can anyone borrow image B from both pictures on this link as 1 is a bo and the other is a girl. If we could put them next to each other it may help people see what we're looking for. If not then just have a look and see if you can see the difference. https://bjr.birjournals.org/cgi/content/full/76/907/448


----------



## elm

Girl - 
https://bjr.birjournals.org/content/vol76/issue907/images/small/BJR23227-1.gif

Boy -

https://bjr.birjournals.org/content/vol76/issue907/images/small/BJR23227-2.gif


couldn't get just b on it's own but we have pictures! Thanks 6lilpigs x


----------



## mummymadness

Great pictures :) ...


----------



## 6lilpigs

Thanks Elm, if you look in pic B of both pictures you can see the angle of the little bobble. Flat for a girl and sticking up for a boy. One of ladies on In-gender has let me borrow her clear confirmed nub shot, have a look aand a guess first and I will post confirmation after a few guesses lol.
 



Attached Files:







Baby3at122-2.jpg
File size: 53.4 KB
Views: 122


----------



## elm

I'm going to go randomly for girl - can't see a nub!! x


----------



## 6lilpigs

OH ELM lol!!!!!!!!
Its just so clear what your looking for on this one lol. Do you see at the bottom end of the baby. Do you see the white line which ends at the bottom end of the baby starting from just under its belly button. that white line is a clear nub. Sometimes you can just see the rounded end stickingout other times like on this one andmy pic on page one it can be seen as clear lines. Have a flick between the 2 and please let your next post say EUREKA, I see it lol.

Heres some news, my lil sis who is 12 weeks (preggers not old lol) phoned me yesterday and said she had just been to her scan and had got some moving pictures for me to have a look at and to see if I could guess the sex of her TWINS!! lol. So I will be getting some good pictures and posting them on here for us to have a guess at.


----------



## mummymadness

Thats a clear girl nub i think . :) . xx .


----------



## 6lilpigs

mummymadness said:


> Thats a clear girl nub i think . :) . xx .

Quite right lol, clearly a lady. I'm gonna post over in 2nd tri, see if we can get any new nub pictures to guess on lol.


----------



## mummymadness

Yayyyyy . :) . x .


----------



## prettypink

Hello ladies,
could you please have a look at my nub shot and tell me what you think of mine please
 



Attached Files:







BABY_11.jpg
File size: 62.1 KB
Views: 103


----------



## enigma

I just saw your post in 2nd tri, i also thought boy.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Enigma, we could do with an extra guesser in 2nd tri. It got pretty busy over there yesterday. Pleeeeeease [-o&lt;


----------



## enigma

Ill go and have a look, but im not very good at this, lol.


----------



## redberry3

Anyone willing to give my nub a prediction??? :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Baby.jpg
File size: 75.8 KB
Views: 100


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'm afraid I can't see any nub in your picture Jaylene, sorry. Do you have any others?


----------



## redberry3

i do not unfortunately. I think there is something sticking out right by the "+" by LO's bum...... :blush:

thanks anyway!


----------



## 6lilpigs

I was wondering about that my self, if its the nub then I would guess at it being in the right place for a girl. It does look a bit forked aswell so could be. It was just a bit too blurry for any confident guess. The ladies on the in-gender site may be able to guess with a bit more confidance, it may be worth a quick post over there aswell. Their link is on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## elm

I think there may be that little curly thing there like on the 'b' boy picture Jaylene (but that's a HUGE guess!) ... I could see the line that you were talking about 6lilpigs but that didn't seem to be the same as the ones on those 'b' pictures with a little sticky out bit! Don't think it was quite a EUREKA! moment!!!

x


----------



## redberry3

thanks girls. so far, i think it is girl and two of you think it is boy, so its 50/50! lol.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Heres mine, I can see a very faint nub in the first picture and it looks like its pointing straight down to me. What do u reckon?


https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/baby132.jpg


----------



## elm

Don't count mine Jaylene!!! I see something pointing down sparkswillfly. They're amazing scan pictures x


----------



## jolyn

This is my friend's scan pic at 20 weeks - does the nub theory still work then? She didn't find out, but when I explained about the nub, she asked me to post on here to see what u girls think. I say it's a girl if I'm looking at what I think is the nub. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







m&lbump.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 83


----------



## Meels-Spot

Meels-Spot said:


> 6lilpigs said:
> 
> 
> Ooh a new nub shot lol, I would agree with your friend it does look girlie. Do you see the bottom of your baby. Do you see that the whole bottom of it is shaped like a willy and a sack. Well if the willy shape is flat down it means girl but if the willy shape is angled up it means boy. If you have a look on my pic at the beginning, the willy shape is pointed a bit up so that is meant to be a boy, but we will see lol. Will you be finding out what you are having?
> 
> Thanks! I think I might be seeing what you are talking about but I am struggling a bit......... My scan pic is a bit blurry which prob doesn't help though. Yes will find out at the 20 week scan in 5 weeks! I've always thought it was a girl weirdly enough, so if it does turn out to be a boy now I will be surprised lol!Click to expand...


Well ladies just in case you didn't see my thread from my 20 week scan last week, I thought I had better post on here the verdict - a BOY! Was very shocked as had always thought it was a girl anyway, and then a few people said girl from the 12 week scan pic, so it WAS a girl in my mind! But no, it's a boy, and the sonographer said there was no mistaking it as we saw all the dangly bits!


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Hey all, 

New here, thought id post my 'nub' shot and see what you all think!
I have anatomy scan in 10days so will be able to give you the verdict then!!

Thanks in advance
This is fun lol
 



Attached Files:







00000002.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 113


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

jolyn said:


> This is my friend's scan pic at 20 weeks - does the nub theory still work then? She didn't find out, but when I explained about the nub, she asked me to post on here to see what u girls think. I say it's a girl if I'm looking at what I think is the nub. What do you think?

Hey there, from my knowledge the 'nub' disappears by 14wks, so toilet shots the only pics that gender can be guessed from....i could be wrong thou :)


----------



## mummymadness

I think Girl Ash n Jays mum hun , But only about 75% sure .
Yes hun the nub dissapears to girl or boy bits at 14 weeks .. xx .


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Thanks MM :happydance:

I got 100% girl guess' on the in-gender forum, hope everyone is right


----------



## Dragonfly

anyone figure out mine this is the only scan i had since i was to ill for the last one its 13 weeks aprox. have another one soon though but dont know if i will be well enough for that. They wont tell me here if its a girl or a boy but want to see who can tell in here.
 



Attached Files:







CCI22072008_00000ptrimmedadjust.jpg
File size: 92 KB
Views: 70


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Dragonfly said:


> anyone figure out mine this is the only scan i had since i was to ill for the last one its 13 weeks aprox. have another one soon though but dont know if i will be well enough for that. They wont tell me here if its a girl or a boy but want to see who can tell in here.


hey hun, sorry i dont see a nub in your scan pics! i hope your not stil feeling ill 
:hug:


----------



## Dragonfly

Ash N Jays Mum said:


> Dragonfly said:
> 
> 
> anyone figure out mine this is the only scan i had since i was to ill for the last one its 13 weeks aprox. have another one soon though but dont know if i will be well enough for that. They wont tell me here if its a girl or a boy but want to see who can tell in here.
> 
> 
> hey hun, sorry i dont see a nub in your scan pics! i hope your not stil feeling ill
> :hug:Click to expand...

It was facing wrong way as it moved twice during the scan. I wonder if i will on net one as i will be 24 weeks then. will post them when i get them.


----------



## alix1111

I have now lightened the 11 week scan images from my little one and wondered if anyone could take a guess as to the sex - I'm so excited!! I've attached them and I hope they come out okay.

Thanks!
 



Attached Files:







Dell Laser MFP 1600n_20080827174939_1.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 45









Dell Laser MFP 1600n_20080827175312_1.jpg
File size: 63.6 KB
Views: 29









Dell Laser MFP 1600n_20080827175526_1.jpg
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 38


----------



## 6lilpigs

Working backwards lol,
Alix 11weeks is very early for a nub guess as there is still 2 weeks of possible movement left but from your pic I would guess a girl. In pic 1&2 there is quite a strong flat white line which points inwards towards the spine so maybe over the next 2 weeks that maight just move enough to become level with he spine. Will you be having any scans closer to 13 weeks? 

Dragonfly I can't see on your pic sorry. At your next scan if you ask for a picture of the 'toilet shot' they call it, as if the baby was sat on the loo and the camera was in the loo iykwim lol, then even if they are not allowed to say the words boy or girl surely they will let you have the picture of whatever body part you want. I'm sure if you asked for a picture of the foot they'd let you have it. 

Ash n jays mum my £1 would definately be on pink aswell!! What do you have already? I wonder if I guessed you on in-gender aswell lol, I'll have to go and have a look!!

Meels-spot!!!!!! A blue one, oooh noooo:dohh: So that was you and Elm that we were totally out with then lol. Congratulations on your little blue bump. As we say these are only guesses rofl!!

Jolyn the nub disappears at about 14 weeks so we would need the toilet shot for a guess at 20 weeks sorry.


----------



## mummymadness

Hi Lilpigs hun :) , Wondered where u had gone lol .
I would say Looking Pink Alix hun too but could change in the next two weeks , If picture stayed like that i would say deffinate pink .
xx


----------



## angel 250474

anybody want to have a guess at my scan pic. im new on this and find this nub prediction addictive lol just click on my pic
 



Attached Files:







my baby.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 63


----------



## mummymadness

I carnt tell Angel hun pictures upside down lol , I looked so funny head upside down looking at the pc lol . xx .


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

6lilpigs said:


> Ash n jays mum my £1 would definately be on pink aswell!! What do you have already? I wonder if I guessed you on in-gender aswell lol, I'll have to go and have a look!!QUOTE]
> 
> Hey
> 
> I tried to post the link to my thread on that site but am not allowed yet, have to post more on here to be able to haha
> 
> I have a 13yr old daughter and 2 sons to current partner......


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

angel looks like a boy bubs to me, but im no expert :)


----------



## angel 250474

mummymadness said:


> I carnt tell Angel hun pictures upside down lol , I looked so funny head upside down looking at the pc lol . xx .

iwill get it sorted and try and put another pic up to but thanx x


----------



## KatienSam

Can anyone tell what mine is? This was at 13 weeks?

https://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a231/xxxxKittenxxxx/P290808_1511.jpg


----------



## angel 250474

hi there i would say it was a girl xx


----------



## angel 250474

heres another pic what do you think ? xx
 



Attached Files:







LastScan 3.jpg
File size: 86.8 KB
Views: 73


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

angel that pic is a perfect nub shot, and now that i can see it properly il have to say it looks GIRLY


----------



## mummymadness

Katie hun , I see a slight line on yours hun to suggest Girl But has a small angle so could sway boy hummm I would say More girly looking than boy but only just . xx .

I would say 85% Girl angel hun , Theres a very very very slight angle but not enought to say boy hun , Deffinatley looks girl .xxxxxx .


----------



## danni2609

Well mummymadness was right with me she said could be a girl and it is!!


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhhhhhhh i feel all good now lol :) :) . Glad i was right hun . xx .


----------



## angel 250474

heres another oic what do you think ?
 



Attached Files:







my%20baby.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 57


----------



## mummymadness

I just carnt see well enough sorry Angel hun , I tried enlarging but it isnt a big enough picture for me to see ,Allthow what a cute face your baby has :) . xx .


----------



## 6lilpigs

Goodness Angel your pic is reminding me of mine!! When you look straight at it it looks angled for a boy but when you get close up and start trying to figure out the spine line to measure it from it starts to look more girlie. I've nosied through your in-gender post and I see they are split there aswell. Hmmmmmm, 12 weeks 3 days, there is still a little time for movement hmmm, I'm gonna take a chance on blue on this one, it just looks a little stumpy too, yep my 50p's on blue. Note its not a confident £1 bet though lol. Will you be able to hold out until delivery?


----------



## angel 250474

heres another pic for you
 



Attached Files:







my baby.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Here is another of my nub shots, but i think the first one i posted was the best one!!

What do you lovely ladies think? Still girl? hehehe
 



Attached Files:







00000023.JPG
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 46


----------



## 6lilpigs

Angel with a bit of neck twisting my money would still be on boy for you, it may even have gone up to a 75p bet !! lol.

Ash n jays mummy!!!!! What have you done!! That is looking decidecly angled!:dohh: Now on that one I'd go team blue! Let me have a check through was your first pic a pink guess, hang on I'll be back lol..


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yup, pic1 had a girl vote from me. When is your scan A n J its v.soon isn't it? I hope they say pink for you fingers crossed, what do you think? Do you keep flipping between boy and girl lol. I mst look at mine at some point every day and say' Blue, thats definately angled, hmmm no, hang on, no thats definately flat':rofl:

Here's a link to my ultrasound clip have a guess for me lol.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWhuQb-hl2w


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

LOL....*sits and waits patiently*

I will know on Friday, have big scan then, so il be sure to come back and let you know the verdict


----------



## 6lilpigs

I had my chance on the 23rd and I asked not to know!!!!!! If I'd had it put in an envelope it would have been WELL torn open by now:rofl: Why didn't I ask, why ever didn't I ask!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

6lilpigs my guess by the very last frame of your vid clip would be boy!
But im NO expert so i could be far from right HAHA

With me, ive been thinking girl from the start.......my other nub shot was by far the clearest of the two and the fact that im 13wks 2days in them and the nub was long and forked id go girl, but my last nub shot i posted makes me question myself and others guess's, guess cos i really really want a girl! Ive had 1 girl first with a diff dad and two boys by the same dad, and this time im hoping to give him a girl HAHAHAH


----------



## 6lilpigs

That last shot does say boy doesn't it!! BUT if we're saying that it looks just the same as the nub pic you've just posted eeeek!! If I had never heard of nubs I would be a happy woman sat here waiting for a surprise but NO I have to spend the next 20 weeks looking at my grainy clips and stopping and starting and stopping again:dohh::rofl: Have you looked at the confirmed nub pics on the in-gender site? Some of them are soo close. Especially the last girl confirmed nub just posted that is a shocker for a girl. Hopefully you'll get pink and I'll get blue and we'll never have to look at another pic again.....until next time of course!! lol.


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

HAHAHA i know what you mean, i wish i never found that in-gender site, but CC told me to go with my first nub shot as thats a perfect shot and because im over 13wks it definately suggests girl!

I dont know how you do it, if i dont find out Friday, im paying for a private 3d scan so i can find out gender, im just not one for suprises, im so weak when it comes to things like that:rofl:

I hope you get your boy? that you want :)

I guess im kinda scared of having another boy because my first boy had Spina Bifida and my second boy has Downs Syndrome! 

I look at my nub shots DAILY hahaha and its doing my head in, so roll on Friday :rofl:


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

By the way, no next time for me, i cant cope with my 40wks of morning sickness again....its a real killer hahaha


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

SHUCKS that last girl nub shot on the in-gender site sure does look like a boy aye??


----------



## angel 250474

Ash N Jays Mum said:


> By the way, no next time for me, i cant cope with my 40wks of morning sickness again....its a real killer hahaha

all my friends and familly including myself were very sick. and even if we we not being sick we felt sick all the time its a girl thing lol xx hope you get your girl xx


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

angel 250474 said:


> Ash N Jays Mum said:
> 
> 
> By the way, no next time for me, i cant cope with my 40wks of morning sickness again....its a real killer hahaha
> 
> all my friends and familly including myself were very sick. and even if we we not being sick we felt sick all the time its a girl thing lol xx hope you get your girl xxClick to expand...

Hey hun....with my boys i have it till about 15wks then its gone completely, this time if i am not vomiting, im at least feeling car sick ALL DAY AND ALL NIGHT :cry: lol

Thanks i too hope i get my much wanted much loved girl but if not, bubs will be just as much loved and wanted hehe :rofl:


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Heres another pic from my scan......i cant see a nub but maybe others can? LOL:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







nub shot.jpg
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 62


----------



## angel 250474

Ash N Jays Mum said:


> Heres another pic from my scan......i cant see a nub but maybe others can? LOL:rofl:

i can see one its got two small white lines your baby looks on its side a bit. i would say girl cos if the baby was flat the nub would be staighter.:pink::pink::pink::pink: iwould say is it friday you find out cant wait to hear what your having good luck anyway.


----------



## mummymadness

Well girls my prediction for my own scan was wrong lol lol . xx .
I think maybe girl Ash hun . x .


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

lol MM did you think you were having a girl? Congrats on your boy :)

angel, wow you have great eyes :) I cant wait till Friday so i can hear those words that my baby is healthy and growing well AND that is a GIRL haha, well the last part not so important but so want a girl, il be back friday to let you all know thats for sure :)


----------



## mummymadness

Yep i saw a white straight flat line on my 12 week scan , All symptoms etc led to girl .. But boy o boy has my boy got boy bits lol .. Good luck for Friday . xx .


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

MM wheres your 12wks scan pic? I wanna have a looksie hehe xx


----------



## mummymadness

Some where on First trimester lol...
Allthow the picture the hospital gave me didnt show nub , I just saw clearly on the screen .
The heart rate worked for me thow , This babies has allways been low in the early 140s thats suppose to indicate boy and it is :) . xx .


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

My boys heartrate never went above 140...this one sits around 160-170 so i hope the heartrate is right for me too lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

Heartrate has worked for me from no3 onwards!! I hadn't heard about it for the first 2. With my last baby (girl) I came out of a consultant appointment at about 24 weeks grinning from ear to ear because I just knew from that heartbeat it was a girl. So, roll on Friday for that announcement! What time is your scan?


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

My scan is 10am, thats New Zealand time thou, so not sure what time that would be where you are???? But il be back on here when i get home to tell you all


----------



## Dragonfly

well my new scan pics you cant see nothing, baby was not giving it away and was modest. :(


----------



## Dona

I'm addicted to this thread! Can't wait until my 12 week scan! I have one at 10 weeks - will you be able to see something then? I will also be taking note of the heartbeat.

I would like a girl but I have a feeling its a boy.


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Dona - 10 wks is way too early, best pics are normally between 12 - 13wks! 

Yes this thread is very addictive......im counting down my sleeps till i find out if everyones guess's have been correct!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Can't wait for you next scan Dona, make sure you post asap lol!! I went to midwife today the heartrate went from 155-135 and was neither high or deep pitched, kind of in between aaaaaargh lol. I will be listening even more intently next time!!


----------



## angel 250474

is anyone else excited about ash n jays mums scan i cant wait to see what it is. wonder if we will find out tonight as newzeland is bout 10-12 hours in front of us. hope its a girl for her all the best anyway i will look in later to see if there is any news xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

My goodness hasn't the week gone fast!!!! Of course her scan is Friday, can't wait!


----------



## Dona

Will I hear a heartbeat at 10 weeks as i have an early scan a week today?


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

OMG its not sunk in yet lol 
Baby looks healthy with no signs of Spina Bifida or Downs Syndrome. Was a norty wee thing and had its bum down into my cervix for AGES, but the sonographer said shes 90% sure we have a baby GIRL!!!! Do i trust that 90%? SHe said she didnt see anything that resembled scrotum or penis, but bubs wouldnt put her bum up to get a decent look.....but 90% is pretty sure aye? lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

!!!!OMG:happydance::happydance:!!!!! PINK:rofl:

I'm sooo pleased for you! Trust her definately! You got your pink one, you got your pink one lol. Did you know by scan with your boys that they were obvious boys? I'm sure she had a real good look around for you and wouldn't have given such high odds if she wasn't sure, congratulations. Now all you have to do is go and stock up on frills, glitter, ribbons and PINK stuff lol.


----------



## mummymadness

Ohhhhhh wooooo another one Right , Super congrats on yoru Pink baby hun :) .
They gave me 90% And there was deffinatley dangly bits there Pmsl , But baby wasnt co operating so they ahte to give 100% .. I think its safe u can buy pink things :) .
xxxxx .


----------



## angel 250474

oh my god im so happy for you. i have a lump in my throat. see the dream thing works lol i would take the 90% as girl go out and buy loads of pink. well you must be in the right place in your life now to get your wee princess well done and all the best xxxx


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Thank you to all 3 of you, you have been great :happydance:
We didnt see NO dangly bits or scrotum or anything, its just she was breach so was hard to get a 100% look, ive brought a few pink things already, im so happy, but most of all the fact that theres no signs of Spina Bifida or Downs Syndrome this time just made my day/week/year! Im definately on :cloud9:

Here is her cute wee profile! Her hand a couple things i brought straight after :rofl:

:hug:
 



Attached Files:







18wks 6days-post.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 53









hand-post.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 32









76374450_full.jpg
File size: 66.8 KB
Views: 12









76917364_full.jpg
File size: 80.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

6lilpigs said:


> !!!!OMG:happydance::happydance:!!!!! PINK:rofl:
> 
> I'm sooo pleased for you! Trust her definately! You got your pink one, you got your pink one lol. Did you know by scan with your boys that they were obvious boys? I'm sure she had a real good look around for you and wouldn't have given such high odds if she wasn't sure, congratulations. Now all you have to do is go and stock up on frills, glitter, ribbons and PINK stuff lol.

Haha yes BOTH boys had thier legs WIDE APART, where as this lil miss had her legs tight closed most of the time and her ankles crossed haha typical female eh :rofl:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Oh shes far too pretty to be a boy lol!!! 
It looks like shes spent the day over in England today because see shes breathing out on a freeezzzing day!! Can you see that?


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Haha yeah someone pointed that out to me that she looks like shes puffing out smoke :rofl: 
I have another pic which looks freaky, kinda like a 3D one, you can see her lips and her nose il post it in a sec


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Here it is, let me know if you can see what im talking about
 



Attached Files:







lips.jpg
File size: 96.2 KB
Views: 55


----------



## 6lilpigs

yep lol, clear as day!


----------



## mummymadness

Awwww shes adorable . xxx .


----------



## angel 250474

i bet you have phoned everybody and stopped people in the street that you know and told them i would be if i were you lol xx


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

haha initially babys gender was only going to be known by those on here, me and babys daddy but i was so happy that i sent out a BULK text to everyone i knew :rofl:
xx


----------



## angel 250474

i wouldnt be able to keep it to myself either lol


----------



## mickey202

Can anyone tell from the imaged posted here if its a boy or a girl?
the images were taken at 12 weeks 2 days u/s appointment
thanks

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tamernassar/2952340522/in/set-72157608093441503/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tamernassar/2952340642/in/set-72157608093441503/


----------



## tiggertea

anyone fancy having a guess at mine? :D

actually that pic is kinda fuzzy, i'll have to re-scan the picture in the morning :blush:
 



Attached Files:







DSC00042.jpg
File size: 96.1 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

That pic is pretty poor quality, fuzzy, but what i can see looks like a girly nub to me :)


----------



## klaire1982

i cant tell on mine its not clear enough lol


----------



## tiggertea

Ash N Jays Mum said:


> That pic is pretty poor quality, fuzzy, but what i can see looks like a girly nub to me :)

yep - as soon as i added that post i realised the pic was kinda crap..... i'll re-scan it and upload a better one just as soon as i get the chance!!!


----------



## mummymadness

I would take a stab at girl as well Tiggertea hun , But only a small % guess .


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'd go girlie too Tigertea.


----------



## spitfire

CanI post a nub for some opinions . . . everyone has pretty much said boy, but I am still holding out hope for a girl. Do I have any chance?? To me, the "nub" seems too straight to be 12 w 2 d nub. Am I just "wishful thinking"?
 



Attached Files:







scan0005.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 74


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Im going to have to sadly go with the grain and say it looks 'boyish' to me too. BUT i hope im wrong and im by far an expert, i hope you get your much wanted girl :)


----------



## Laura--x

Take a look at mine girls and tell me what you think because i really don't have a clue!


----------



## mummymadness

Iam sorry you dont want to hear this spitfire hun , But based on the Nub theroy there is quiet clear looking angled nub , So i would say quiet certain boy .

Laura hun , A bautifull picture and a shot of the nub there , But baby is in wrong profile position so the guess would be void . Sorry . x .


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Ok so i know this isnt a nub shot, its the best 'toilet' shot our bubs would give us, and even thou the sonographer said shes 90% sure bubs is a girl i still find myself questioning it

Can you see any clues here??
 



Attached Files:







any gender signs.jpg
File size: 95.3 KB
Views: 36


----------



## elmaxie

Well after reading this thread and staring at the pics, even going onto the other site posted on page 1, I just dont have a clue if my pic even has a nub?

I think its the bright white bit near the bottom of its tummy?? 

Me and Hubby felt we were having a girl, after scan I get the feeling of a boy as do a few of my family. I dont mind what we have really...I am just impatient til we get our gender scan at 26 weeks.

https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q118/Elmaxie/baby1.jpg

ANy guesses welcome.

Emma.xx


----------



## mummymadness

Im sorry emma no real shot there . xxx .


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Hey ladies!!
Was wondering if any of you could give your prediction on what my LO is?
Heres first which is sideview....


And heres the second which is front view(I love this pic you can see its little nose and mouth open :) )....

Thank you
xxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymadness

Longroad ahead hun , I think i see a curled nub .. Wich indicates boy :) .
But i had to zoom right in and it wasnt clear so i could be wrong but as a guess would say boy . xxx .


----------



## LongRoadAhead

Thank you ever so much mummymadness! Hopfully at my next scan it will be alot clearer :) Thanks again
Xxxxxxx


----------



## icculcaz

bumpy turned out to be a pink one........ always said my offspring are not up 4 co operation.


----------



## Dona

Hey Girlies,

I have my 13 week scan on Friday and will post it on here Friday night for you all to have a guess. I have been looking forward to doing this for weeks!

I would love a girl so heres hoping. xxx


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Hi girls, So I am useless at this gender nub thing I cant seem to make it out and no amount of starring at my pic seems to be helping so please could you give your verdicts on my scan pic taken at 13weeks, I have my anomaly scan in 21 days so I will let you know if you were right, thank you x
 



Attached Files:







13weeks3days.jpg
File size: 99.2 KB
Views: 41


----------



## 6lilpigs

Its quite faint but if that's the nub I'm seeing then I would guess another Princess for you 4_no.3. Good luck for your scan.

Can't wait to see yours Dona.

Icculcaz, what did we guess for you? I'm going to go and hunt it down lol.


----------



## trying_4_no.3

:dohh:another girl? Oh man are you sure? LOL


----------



## mummymadness

Just to second what Lilpigs said hun , quiet sure babies nub looks girly :) . xxxx .


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello MM lol, BUT No.3 it could be wrong!! If you look back through the threads on nubs then some of the ones I /we thought were one turned out to be the other so don't give up/get your hopes up yet lol!!


----------



## trying_4_no.3

LOL but I was relying on you girls cos I couldnt wait another 3weeks till my scan I was hoping you was going to say its a boy lol, oh well never mind I dont mind really my girls are great :)


----------



## 2ndtime aroun

I am totally nubsessed, but am having a tough time with mine. this is my 2nd attempt at posting so i hope it works. all guesses welcome :)
 



Attached Files:







baby ultrasound_1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 54


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

2ndtime aroun, bubs nub looks girly to me!

Whens your gender/anatomy scan and what do you already have?


----------



## Marishka

Hi everyone I am new here and I would love to hear your opinion on my nub! I would love love love to have a girl! These pictures are from 12 weeks exactly. My tech was convinced this is a boy. And I agree the nub looks angled. But the lower spine is also angled and when you try to measure the angles it comes out looking more parallel. I am just looking for any hope that this could be a girl!
 



Attached Files:







us 001.jpg
File size: 97.8 KB
Views: 40









us 002.jpg
File size: 97.6 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

I would be inclined to say that nub looks girlie to me......but im no expert! 
Good luck, when do you get a gender scan done?


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Oh and that guess was going by the 1st scan pic as the spine is at its straightest compared to the 2nd pic


----------



## massacubano

Both genders look almost identical with the exception of the start of what shall become a penis or a female clitoris. That one points one way and the other another direction. My son was predicted on this at 13.4 weeks! :) However same Doctor said our other son was a girl! That was around 12 weeks. He needed the extra week IMO lol


----------



## Marishka

Thanks Ashnjaysmum! I hope you're right! I go for another scan next week. I will be almost 18 weeks so I am really hoping to find out for sure! And still praying for pink!


----------



## hexyewdancer

Can anyone tell what im having? I cant see a nub. Driving me mad keep looking.
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 114.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## pinkylisa28

Just to let you all know the nub prediction really works!its been confirmed im having a girl!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## shelleylu

Hey girls,

My lovely pal BigBelly2 directed me here today after my scan.

Any ideas on our nub? I got a little confused (but it doesnt take an awful lot TBH...lol)

Cheers!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







DSC00092.jpg
File size: 81.3 KB
Views: 41


----------



## pinkylisa28

my guess would be a girl but im no expert:hug:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Defiantely agreeing with the above, looks very girly!

Congrats on your pink bump PinkyLisa lol.


----------



## shelleylu

Really? Ive been convinced its a boy too!! Will be interesting to find out - Ill keep you posted!!

xxxxx


----------



## dizzy duck

This is so intresting, I have just had mine out looking and I think Im having a girl. I just wish I could work out how to get it on here. Its on my avatar but I can't work out the Url thing, Im thick when it comes to computers. Happy New Year, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## bigbelly2

nonono i say shelley is havin a boy and he will be called baby pickles!! 

h x


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

shelleylu - my guess would be girl

dizzy duck, thats DEFINTELY a girly nub :D


----------



## Dragonfly

Again my baby is stubborn and wouldnt open legs for scan! but its over 6lb the cosultant said so its a big baby that may be an indication. I think its a boy but if its 6lbs now aprox means in 3 weeks could be 7 and a half and be a girl. The midwife predicted a girl by the heartbeat the last time as its always over 140. I am confused! why does baby not want me to find out!


----------



## flutterbylge

hi ladies do you mind taking a shot at mine, see what you think? thank you very much xxxx

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan1.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan2.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan3.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan4.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan5.jpg

https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f108/flutterbylge/13weekscan6.jpg


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hello flutter, sorry I haven't been able to guess sooner, just been flying through what with xmas and the gang. Am I right in thining that your 12 weeks in this picture? I am thinking that there is a slight angle to the nub which would put my guess at boy for you as there is still time for that angle to grom if you are 12 weeks. I looked at your 4d moving pics on another thread, any chance you have any non 4d moving pics, just plain old movin ultrasound piccies, I would love to see them if you have just to make sur eI'm not missing something.


----------



## flutterbylge

6lilpigs said:


> Hello flutter, sorry I haven't been able to guess sooner, just been flying through what with xmas and the gang. Am I right in thining that your 12 weeks in this picture? I am thinking that there is a slight angle to the nub which would put my guess at boy for you as there is still time for that angle to grom if you are 12 weeks. I looked at your 4d moving pics on another thread, any chance you have any non 4d moving pics, just plain old movin ultrasound piccies, I would love to see them if you have just to make sur eI'm not missing something.

thanks a lot, i hope so xx i should have another scan tomorrow afternoon, i'll put it up here. xx


----------



## Dragonfly

6 lil pigs my baby heartbeat is always over 140 is that a girl? midwife said it could be but the top consultant said it was over 6lbs big baby so possibly a boy but she didnt know. I am confused baby will not let us even have a clue.


----------



## BumpandMe

Hi everybody! I am new on here wow its so interesting! Im dying to know what everyone thinks i am having. I find out (hopefully) in 3 weeks time with my 2nd scan but it seems ages away! Please have a look at my 12 weeks scan pic and let me know what you think! Thanks x
 



Attached Files:







Photo0607.jpg
File size: 85.5 KB
Views: 35


----------



## 6lilpigs

I'd have a guess at boy for you Bump.

Dragonfly, sorry I didn't get back earlier but I'd say a heartbeat around 140 is for a boy. <ine has been coming in around 146-148 and I am very leaning towards blue this time.


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

BumpandMe, my guess for you would be boy too, good luck!!

Dragonfly, My bubs heartbeat is around 160 and im having a girl, so id say a hb of 140 wud indicate boy :)


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Hello 6lilpigs :) How you doing? How many wks left for you? I have 6wks 6days left and OMG its summer here and im melting LOL


----------



## Angel21

I'm going crazy trying to work this out! Does anyone want to hazard a guess?


https://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm254/sammi81/DSCF2952.jpg


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Im going to go with a baby blue bump for you Angel21 
Congrats on a cute bubba :D


----------



## mummymadness

I would say that nub looks like a boy too Angel . x .


----------



## BumpandMe

Mummymadness will u also look at mine see what u think please? Want to get as many opinions as poss  Thanks


----------



## mummymadness

id say boy tooo hun . xx .


----------



## BumpandMe

Thanks mummymadness i find out on 29th am so excited but so impatient too ha x


----------



## mummymadness

lol , We were all like that at some point hun :) .

We could be wrong but i would guess 65% boy . xxx .


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

what do you think? i'm so confused on the nub theory-- see anything in here?

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/photo.php?pid=30091091&id=1180234266

or any of these--
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2004920&id=1180234266&saved

thanks so much!


----------



## PrincessSoph

any chance of guessing mine?? one looks straight and the other doesnt
 



Attached Files:







scan0002.jpg
File size: 53.7 KB
Views: 31









scan0006.jpg
File size: 51.2 KB
Views: 37


----------



## whitelilly

Can you guess mine?!!!!!!! how exciting xx


----------



## mummymadness

I carnt see the picture great whitelilly hun , But from what i can see would guess boy .


----------



## mummymadness

Mumon iam so sorry baby looks a little too small for me to guess .

Jayswife hun thats a girly nub if ever i have seen one , Based on nub theroy i woudl say im quiet certain babys a girl .


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Jays_Wifey id say girl for you too, looks exactly like my wee princess' nub :)


----------



## PrincessSoph

we will see in april - im kinda hoping for a boy - more so cos my MIL keeps sayin its def gna b a girl so kinda wanna prove her wrong :blush: ill be happy either way prince or princess!


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Hi girls, so my friend doesnt have the net but shes desperate to know what shes having and asked me if I could ask you girls and see if you could help, shes 16 weeks now but this is her 12 week scan pic...can you see if you can see anything that might give a clue as to what shes having? Thank you...x
 



Attached Files:







lielas baby.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

trying_4_no.3 my guess is a little boy :D


----------



## mummymadness

I would say a boy too hun , But the nub is really difficult to see on that shot .

Guess would be boy , But im half expecting by gut feeling for your friend to announce girl in a few weeks .


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Thank you girls, she would like it to be a little boy as she has a little girl already so she will be pleased with your replys!


----------



## CAD

Hi girls!

I'm new to this forum and just stumbled across this thread (havn't posted yet :blush:) Was wondering if anyone would care to guess my baby's gender from my 12 week 6 day scan. I know a little about the nub theory but not as much as some of you here! ;)

I've got 2 pics, the first I think is pretty clear, but the second is a little blury (but I think the nub is the blury thing sticking up on the left hand coner of the pic ??)

Any guesses appreciated!

Thanks! :)
 



Attached Files:







FB2.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 22









FB3.jpg
File size: 99 KB
Views: 17


----------



## 6lilpigs

My guess would be on the clearer nub visible in pic 1 and that looks girly to me. There seems to be what could be an angled nub in pic 2 which hints at boyish but this is so tricky lol it could so go either way!! My final guess at 12 weeks 6 days would be GIRL! The perfect time for a guess is meant to be 13 weeks,, so if by now the nub is still as flat as it hints in pic 1 then I will put my £1 on pink!!


----------



## PrincessSoph

does the nub change position up until 13 weeks then?? just wondering as my pic was 11 + 4?


----------



## 6lilpigs

Yes, it can do, there is still time for movement upto 13 weeks. After 13 weeks it starts to develop into recognisable genitals, so if you imagine once its a little guys dinky it may lay at any angle. The following link will take you to a fascinating site with pictures of different stages og development. 9 weeks is fascinating as they are both exactly the same. Thats why the best time for a guess is 12-13 weeks. Have a look and see what you think.
https://baby2see.com/gender/external_genitals.html


----------



## PrincessSoph

wow that is amazing!! its horrible waiting to find out the sex - and at the 20week scan i cant find out cos hubby will still be in afghan so gotta wait til hes home in april!!


----------



## CAD

6lilpigs, Thanks! Just a Q I get confused with, when you refer to the nub, are you refering to the whole thing, as in the straight line that leads to the nub? My understanding is it's not the long line thats the nub, just the 2 lines at the end. know what I mean or have I confused you??? :blush:


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

CAD i have circled the nub for you, looks very much like my girls nub!
 



Attached Files:







CAD pic.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 37


----------



## 6lilpigs

The whole long line is the nub. The more of it you can see the better as you can really get a good idea of what angle its at. I also seem to think that if its very long, obvious and clear then it makes me lean towards a girl. Stubbier ones I associate more with the boys, but guesses should be made on the angle not the length.


----------



## CAD

ok thanks!


----------



## BumpandMe

Hi everyone! Just to let u know i had my 20 week scan and its going to be a girl am so pleased! x


----------



## Suze

Are the gender nub experts still doing predictions here?!

If so can you have a look at mine, I have had my 20 week scan done yesterday but want people's opinions on this one...so no peaking at yesterday's scan!!


Thanks :hug:
 



Attached Files:







11 + 2.jpg
File size: 82.1 KB
Views: 43


----------



## Ash N Jays Mum

Suze IF what i see IS the nub, id guess girl???


----------



## Suze

Which bit is the nub...I'm being quite thick and can't get my head round it!


----------



## Jane Doe

I'm very good at guessing the nubs, but I haven't quite figured out how to navigate this site. lol 
as soon as I can get it down, I will be glad to take a look at your u/s's... :) 
ps-its best to have a profile pic around 12 weeks, any sooner or later can turn out ambiguous. thx!


----------



## Aunty E

Well there's a pile of photos on the second trimester forum for you to look at ! Looking at mine again, I think that bubs has his knee in the way. Oh well.


----------



## tckay

Hi guys,

I have been looking at the 'nub' pics and find ithard to determine who might be having what!!

I had my scan today 12wks + 4 and wonder if any of you could hazard a guess for me as to whether it might be a girl or a boy.

Many thanks xx
 



Attached Files:







26feb09.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mummymadness

Tckay , I think that looks like a girly nub ... But not tooo sure as a little blurry . xx .


----------



## hopedance

Tckay i would vote girl too.


----------



## tckay

Thanks guys.

I thought the same but posted on another site and feedback said no nub could be seen!! 

I wonder what the 'thing' i can see is then!! xx


----------



## MummyBurgo

Dunno if anyone can tell from these???
 



Attached Files:







baby1.jpg
File size: 47.6 KB
Views: 23









baby.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mercury

I am dying to find out what I'm having... since my U/S isnt scheduled till April 6th. This one is a 13 week nub shot. I did have another one yesterday but the technician couldnt say.

All guesses are welcome!
 



Attached Files:







BabyMercury.JPG
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Mercury

This one is at 18 weeks... So let's hear it!
 



Attached Files:







BabyMercury2.JPG
File size: 40 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Vestirse

Isn't 18 weeks a bit too much for the nub? I thought the weeks in which a nub picture could be taken and the nub seen were 12-14 weeks. After that the nub starts to form into girl or boy parts.


----------



## ZoeBunny

V's right, need a 'toilet shot' after 13 weeks...


----------



## Mercury

Yup, I agree. That's why I posted the nub pic in the post before this one. Check out the last post on Pg. 22.

Thank you!


----------



## Vestirse

The nub is not very clear to me in your previous picture. I would lean towards boy though.


----------



## Vestirse

Um, I went in for my 12 week today and even though we got a shot that _could_ be clear, the CRL measurement is in the way... or not. Tell me, which of the two circled areas is more likely to be the nub? Yes, I chose the circle colors for a reason!
 



Attached Files:







nub.jpg
File size: 71.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hi Ladies just been reading up on this nub-session, its really got me interested. Was wondering if anyone could hazard a guess with my baby and whether its a girl or boy. TBH dont know if a nub can be seen on my 12 week scan pics, what do u think?
 



Attached Files:







S7000541.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 6









S7000537.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 8









S7000538.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mercury

hi Vestirse... Yours seems just as confusing as mine. Not sure if the one you have circled in blue is part of baby's leg or nub! 

Sweetcheeks... I cant tell yours either.

Well join the "Unknown Nub Club" Ladies... :rofl:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## AP

Heres my pic, is the angle totally arsed up????

https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Beanie134-2-Copy-1.jpg


----------



## Vestirse

Yup, sorry!


----------



## tashyluv

oh god Ive just looked through every page of this thread, cant wait for my scan now to study it lol, luvly scans girls xxxx


----------



## 6lilpigs

sb22 said:


> Heres my pic, is the angle totally arsed up????
> 
> https://i154.photobucket.com/albums/s246/sandismall/Beanie134-2-Copy-1.jpg

The pic on your post doesn't show any clear nub but looking at your avatar picture I'd guess thats a girl for you. Can you post your avatar picture for us?


----------



## KKSARAH

Hi Ladies

Please could you have a look at my flump pics and tell what you think!!!

They might be a little blurry as I hav'nt had chance to take any more just yet.

Really hope you can see something would love to know

Thanks

Sxxx

:hug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0236.jpg
File size: 76.1 KB
Views: 21


----------



## PrincessSoph

just wanted to say that you guessed my lil girls nub right :happydance:


----------



## Pudding-x123

KKSARAH said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Please could you have a look at my flump pics and tell what you think!!!
> 
> They might be a little blurry as I hav'nt had chance to take any more just yet.
> 
> Really hope you can see something would love to know
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sxxx
> 
> :hug:

I'm gonna say girlie!!


----------



## mer01

Would you please look at mine??? :hugs: thank you
 



Attached Files:







DSC00047.jpg
File size: 84 KB
Views: 18


----------



## 6lilpigs

Hmmm, thinkin pink but a bit blurry so could still go either way.


----------



## helz81

Hi,
Had scan today at 12 weeks and Ive been looking hard at the pics and Im convinced I can see a willy!? There wouldn't be a willy developed yet would there? It's as dark as the bones in the legs so what could it be?!! 3rd leg growing? :rofl:


----------



## Pudding-x123

mer01 said:


> Would you please look at mine??? :hugs: thank you

Hmmm I'll guess boy!


----------



## Mumof42009

Could you look at mine plz thank you


----------



## Pudding-x123

bumpn3gals said:


> Could you look at mine plz thank you

Hmmmm rough guess as bit blurry......Girl...:D


----------



## helz81

Any guesses on mine too please?
 



Attached Files:







15 April 2009.jpg
File size: 82.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Mumof42009

Will post another one after go for scan next wk thanks hunx


----------



## Pudding-x123

helz81 said:


> Any guesses on mine too please?

Hmmmmm.....Girlie.......I'm guessing!


----------



## helz81

Thanku! Any more guesses anybody? xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessin blue for you Helz


----------



## Mumof42009

What do you think? thanks


----------



## whiskers

Ive had 50/50 on other sites, Im not going to find out til the birth but I love playing around with it :) 

https://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s34/briellewright/BABY_2-2.jpg

Thanks heaps everyone!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls, I wondered if you could cast your expert nub eyes over my scan piccies plz :) 
They were taken when I was 13 + 1. I know that only one of them is probably useful as it's a profile pic and it's a little on the small side... the sonographer didnt zoom in till the baby started turning on it's side as in the second pic! 
Anyways, can anyone see anything? Not sure if I can or not!!!
 



Attached Files:







P6120021.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 16









P6120019.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## vidji2007

Hi ,

I am new to this site ..Can anybody guess the gender from the attached u/s picture that was taken at 11 weeks & 3 days .

Thanks & appreciate reply.
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound_image_1.JPG
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 22









Ultrasound_2.JPG
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 31









Untrasound_3.JPG
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Bumblebee23

hi! welcome!!!!

im guessing girl-pic number 3 looks like one of mine and im having a girl!

(only a guess tho!!! its still early and could go either way as their "bits" look very similar at this stage of development)

:headspin:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I put mine on in-gender. Better good at guessing :)


----------



## shelleylu

Hi girls,

Just wanted to let you know how great you are - you predicted a girl, and she certainly is one! Hoping she'll come out soon as Im in slow labour now. 

Well done you all!!


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> Hey girls, I wondered if you could cast your expert nub eyes over my scan piccies plz :)
> They were taken when I was 13 + 1. I know that only one of them is probably useful as it's a profile pic and it's a little on the small side... the sonographer didnt zoom in till the baby started turning on it's side as in the second pic!
> Anyways, can anyone see anything? Not sure if I can or not!!!



I put mine on In-Gender too and the majority of the girls over there guessed at girl.... altho Charlie Cats (the ultra sound tech who resides there) said she thought boy initially.... Gaaaahhh!! :hissy:


----------



## FlowerFairy

This is my 13 week scan pic and wondered if anyone could tell the sex? I want to be on team yellow but wouldn't mind a few inkels :thumbup:

Thanks in advance lovely ladies~! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Babyscan2.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 29


----------



## purpledahlia

can you look at mine please? i know they are a really crappy angle at 12 weeks! :( any suggestions? first one at 16weeks and 2nd at 12.x
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 90.4 KB
Views: 8









047.jpg
File size: 99.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vidji2007

Hi FlowerFairy ,

From what I have seen so far , I would predict a girl from this attached u/s picture ..Anyways , I am no expert .Do let me know what the scan says .

Thanks


----------



## bubbles1984

hiya, i had my 13 weeks scan last week and came across this site and wondered if anyone could help me!! i have a good view of babys nub but cant decide myself so would like some opinions please, thanks x:flower:


----------



## cherrypop

Hi,

Dunno if i can see the nub, what do you guys think?
Hoping for a girl... so pink or blue lol?
 



Attached Files:







IMG000179.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Rozie_1985

Sorry i can't see a nub, head over to i-gender and see what they have to say. I got more people say Boy and he sure is xxx


----------



## mandzzzz

anyone wanna guess at mine????
 



Attached Files:







10632_175229280165_500740165_4218413_6952505_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Rozie_1985

mandzzzz said:


> anyone wanna guess at mine????

I'm guessing BOY!! x


----------



## Tasha360

What do you all think of mine? xx
 



Attached Files:







02102009049.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Rozie_1985

Tasha360 said:


> What do you all think of mine? xx

If what i see is the nub then boy xxx


----------



## toptrump

Hi please could someone have a guess for me I am so desperate to know another two weeks until I find out for sure 

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/IMG_0155-1.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/IMG_0153.jpg

https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/IMG_0154.jpg


----------



## rwhite

toptrump said:


> Hi please could someone have a guess for me I am so desperate to know another two weeks until I find out for sure
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/IMG_0155-1.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/IMG_0153.jpg
> 
> https://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j89/warleighbubbles/IMG_0154.jpg

From the first picture I think I see a boy nub :) :blue: Let us know xx


----------



## 5dcubed

any guesses on mine taken this past Saturday ultrasound tech dated me at 12 weeks 6 days
 



Attached Files:







BABY_8.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 17









BABY_9.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 11









BABY_2.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 17


----------



## agreeksmom

5dcubed said:


> any guesses on mine taken this past Saturday ultrasound tech dated me at 12 weeks 6 days

all girls lol jk i cant see any numbs


----------



## agreeksmom

im soooo obsessed with nubs i believe mine is a boy the nub goes up so well what do you think?

https://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f391/Nicole-Aaliyah/isitaboy.jpg


----------



## kpbusch

Hello!! I am a very proud mom of two boys. The suspense is killing me on if I am having a baby boy or girl #3(of course a girl would be nice). Any predictions on my 4 ultrasound pictures about gender of baby #3. The scan is at 12 weeks 1 day. Thanks!


----------



## alaskanwhitec

I would love to know if anyone has any opinions if you can see a nub on my pics, they are not so great but, I may not be looking in the right spot. To the last poster, can I guess? Boy?
 



Attached Files:







US #1.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7









US #2.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11









US #3.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 10









US #4.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kpbusch

Thanks for guessing on mine....I am dying to know. I am thinking boy too, however really hoping for a girl. If I were to guess on your pics I would say girl from pic #4. Again, I am not good at this nub prediction thing...just a wild guess.


----------



## littlebabyboy

looks mlike girl nub from first pic and boy nub from 3rd pic. any way you could put the the right way round> so hard to see and not on a laptop!


----------



## kpbusch

Yeah, I couldn't figure out how to flip them....not very technologically savvy. I will try to figure it out when my 2 little ones aren't under foot. Thanks for your thoughts...:)


----------



## kpbusch

Okay I reposted pictures right-side up. Hopefully, this will help with predictions. :) Thanks!


----------



## kpbusch

I guess not. Seriously, what is wrong withe me.


----------



## WishUponAStar

This is really interesting! Would love to know what people might guess as the gender of my baby? Here are my pics from my dating scan (I was 11w2d)....
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 13









2.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9









3.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## breadcripes

Hi Everyone.
I have just joined. I am having my first baby, 14 weeks and 1 day today and i have my scan picture at 12 weeks and 1 day and am really curious if we are having a girl or boy? I have been reading about the nub theory and wondered if anyone could see if im having a girl or boy?
Thanks:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







jac [hone 147.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## kpbusch

I would guess girl. It looks like nub is angled down. GL!! Keep me posted>


----------



## breadcripes

Thanks. Its really difficult to tell isnt it.


----------



## tuesday

Please take a guess :)


----------



## Wattsie85




----------



## mommyof2peas

This is a cool thread...BUMP


----------



## cspasley

This U/S was taken at 13w6d. Can anyone spot a nub? They don't make this easy for those of us obsessed with knowing the gender early do they!

Thanks in advance!https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/Bayliner175/Gender1.jpg
https://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll241/Bayliner175/Gender2.jpg


----------



## hopin4pink

Can u plz take a look at my scan pic, taken at 11w and 5days. Do u think its male or female? thank u all


----------



## ProudMommy26

I never asked for a nub pic. But do go again for a scan in 4 weeks. If anyone would like to guess my scan pics though, Go ahead :)
[URL=https://img64.imageshack.us/i/16709017826739221456110.jpg/][IMG]https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/2779/16709017826739221456110.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
[URL=https://img821.imageshack.us/i/17949517826744554788910.jpg/][IMG]https://img821.imageshack.us/img821/8329/17949517826744554788910.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Thanks :)


----------



## Jellybean0k

I don't seem to have a nub :0(


----------



## kayley0308

this is my lil mans scan pic at 11wks 3days
https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa408/kayley0308/davids12wkscan.jpg

i know hes definatley a boy as hes now 2


----------



## lanannat

:baby:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0072.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## staceynb

Hey Helen I reckon a boy too! Please could you take a look at my scan photo and tell me what you think? thanks x


----------



## tprince

I attached a copy of my ultrasound. I would like to comment but where is the nub?
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## katealim

Can't find the nub??? Can someone point it out to me? Thanks.
 



Attached Files:







export--72675425.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4


----------

